

You’ve Got Voice Mail, but Do You Care? - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/02/fashion/02voicemail.html

======
RK
Funny, I get so few voice mails these days that I always listen to them. I
guess they're almost special...

On the other hand, I've disabled SMS on my cell phone starting about a month
ago. So far it's worked out ok. I've had to explicitly tell a few of my heavy
texter friends, but other than that it hasn't really been an issue. One of my
friends, who works in the emergency room, seems to be SMS only (i.e. never
checks email, voice mail, or answers calls) so that's the most difficult.

